# Dog training books



## NewtsHooman (Aug 4, 2017)

Not sure if this topic belongs here or not, but does anyone have any suggestions for good dog training books? Especially ones which discuss helping dogs get through their fears?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How old is your dog? What type of foundation/background has he has in life? Have you asked your vet to help you find a highly qualified behaviorist to help you work through this with your dog? A good trainer is worth every penny. 

People here can recommend books when we get more information but there is simply no substitute for having help from an expert in person.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

These books are good resources in understanding and working with a fearful/shy/timid dog or puppy. 

https://www.amazon.ca/Help-Your-Fearful-Step-Step/dp/0966772679

https://www.amazon.ca/Help-Your-Shy-Dog-Terrified/dp/087605036

https://www.amazon.com/Guide-Living-Training-Fearful-Dog/dp/06153875194

There is also a Fearful Dogs.com website and Facebook Page both run by Debbie Jacobs


----------



## NewtsHooman (Aug 4, 2017)

nolefan said:


> How old is your dog? What type of foundation/background has he has in life? Have you asked your vet to help you find a highly qualified behaviorist to help you work through this with your dog? A good trainer is worth every penny.
> 
> People here can recommend books when we get more information but there is simply no substitute for having help from an expert in person.


He just reached the 10 month mark. I've been working on him since day 1. He knows basic obedience and few tricks here and there, but his recall/heel walking/loose leash walking are not really that solid so we're still working on that.

He has been socialized to everything I could expose him to, and he never showed any signs of nervousness before. Infact he's always been ready to go meet people and was very enthusiastic about it too.

But recently he's been getting distracted by any sound or movement during walks, and is nervous around people. I'm no expert so I don't know what's going on - but he seems a little jumpy when these distractions come up, and is shying away from people - not trotting off happily to meet them like he used to. Once he sniffs them, he starts jumping and being his usual self , but the initial reaction has changed. Also, he usually likes relaxing in the balcony and observe the world from there quietly -but recently he's been barking at anyone and everyone, even little children who walk past our house. 

I'm pretty sure I won't find an animal behaviourist here, that too a qualified one. These fields might be common in US or UK or any developed country, but the pet community/industry in my country is just starting to grow. Infact 5 years back you wouldn't even find grooming salons or good vets here.

As for the trainer - I have kept one. He has started recently. But dog training here goes something like this - trainer comes down 2-3 times a week, takes the dog away for an hour or so to train and comes back and drops the dog off. They've only had 3 classes, but the trainer had to take some time off because he's travelling, so classes are suspended now.
I don't really know what's going on so while he does work on my dog, but I would also like to know how to deal with such problems hence the request for book recommendations.


----------



## NewtsHooman (Aug 4, 2017)

Charliethree said:


> These books are good resources in understanding and working with a fearful/shy/timid dog or puppy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Help-Your-Fearful-Step-Step/dp/0966772679
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll check these out!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

It sounds like you really care. I totally understand things are handled differently where you live, but is there a chance you can go to the training session with the trainer? It is important you and the dog work together. Plus if the trainer is possibly taking a more strict approach with the dog in correcting it, etc., (I am definitely not saying they are), this might not be the best way for your pup and it could be causing some issues?? Again I am not saying anything is going wrong. Just asking questions so you have a total picture of things to think about. Best of luck.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

The trainer sounds dodgy sorry. Part of the training is for them to point things about your dog out to you so that you recognize why he's doing what he's doing and why a specific training will work. It's also about practicing the timing of the reward or the cue word and the distance he is from you, so without handling your dog you couldn't learn those things. 

My dog is a pretty distracted with sounds and smells too, and he barks at unfamiliar things. When he's in an anxious mood he will find lots of things to bark at. My approach has been to stop him getting to the stage where he is too worked up. Not really a training book, but the book "On talking terms with dogs: calming signals" by Turid Rugaas helped me to recognize when my dog is getting too worked. There is also this relaxation protocol we did a bit of, although we modified it for stuff that gets him worked up. 

https://www.boulderhumane.org/sites/default/files/ProtocolforRelaxation.pdf

The basic idea being desensitizing the dog to stuff that gets him all worked up by gradually increasing the stimulus. If running on the floorboards set him off, start with walking a few steps, and work your way up to a run.


----------



## NewtsHooman (Aug 4, 2017)

Our3dogs said:


> It sounds like you really care. I totally understand things are handled differently where you live, but is there a chance you can go to the training session with the trainer? It is important you and the dog work together. Plus if the trainer is possibly taking a more strict approach with the dog in correcting it, etc., (I am definitely not saying they are), this might not be the best way for your pup and it could be causing some issues?? Again I am not saying anything is going wrong. Just asking questions so you have a total picture of things to think about. Best of luck.





CedarFurbaby said:


> The trainer sounds dodgy sorry. Part of the training is for them to point things about your dog out to you so that you recognize why he's doing what he's doing and why a specific training will work. It's also about practicing the timing of the reward or the cue word and the distance he is from you, so without handling your dog you couldn't learn those things.
> 
> My dog is a pretty distracted with sounds and smells too, and he barks at unfamiliar things. When he's in an anxious mood he will find lots of things to bark at. My approach has been to stop him getting to the stage where he is too worked up. Not really a training book, but the book "On talking terms with dogs: calming signals" by Turid Rugaas helped me to recognize when my dog is getting too worked. There is also this relaxation protocol we did a bit of, although we modified it for stuff that gets him worked up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the inputs and the links guys! I'll go through them and keep what you said in mind!

As for the trainer, I'm not very worried about his methods. He was recommended by my neighbour and he is a trainer in the police dog squad, so I guess he'll know what he's doing (he does private training as a part time thing). He usually let's me know what he worked on with our dog and all. It's a bit difficult to explain , but dog training here mostly is done without the owner really being a part of it. The trainers do give you tips about how to handle the dog, grooming, exercising etc, but the obedience or other learning stuff is usually left to them. Sometimes they are the ones who potty train the dogs as well, if they are hired from the very beginning. It's like you give your puppy over to them and they hand you a trained dog at the end. That's probably why even basic obedience training takes longer, almost 7-8 months at least, when I believe the time could have been cut short if the owner is involved from the start? Like I said, the whole modern approach to dog training is still a relatively new thing in my country. A few cities in my country do have trainers who get owners involved in the process from day 1, but unfortunately none in my city. So have to make the best of what I can get I guess







. But I'll still keep in mind what you guys said, and ask to sit in on a few sessions


----------

